# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1FL Bluetooth?



## Cjordan (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi All! I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1Fl and I am a little confused about the Bluetooth. I do not have the phone controls on my steering wheel, does this mean I do not have Bluetooth capabilities? To be honest before I test drove the cruze I was leaning towards another car, but after test driving it I was sold on the cruze. I am so excited about my new purchase. If anyone could help out with if I have Bluetooth or not I would really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cjordan, a member here (tecollins) simply bought the steering wheel with ALL the controls and it was just plug and play, some other members complained they didn't have the right clockspring.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

Check out this thread with all the information you need to know about it.


----------



## Cjordan (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't necessarily want to change the entire wheel (but its a great idea for the future) I am just wondering if the way that it is now, does it have Bluetooth?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If you don't have the contols on your steering wheel, then no you don't have bluetooth. But it may be it is CAPABLE of having it, and if so, you would need a new steering wheel with the controls.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Phone Bluetooth is part of one of the two OnStar modules. You would need to install the Bluetooth OnStar module, steering wheel with audio controls, replace the stereo, and install a microphone. I wouldn't be surprised if you have to reprogram part of the car as well. You're best bet would be to replace the rearview mirror with the aftermarket BlueStar mirror, which has Bluetooth built in.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh you have a 1FL...A fleet model... Don't mind my post above.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay! First of all congrats on your new Cruze!! :welcome: If you still have questions after the above forum member posts feel free to send me a message and I will look into this for you. I am here to assist you!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

